# Utah Dove Hunting



## mdg01

Any input on where there are leases (day or season) for this coming Dove season? Free hunting would be great also. I moved here from Texas 4.5 years ago, and I miss my September dove hunts.

Thanks,


----------



## utahgolf

there are no doves in utah


----------



## MKP

By the time the hunt starts there won't be... :roll: 

At least we can hunt the ECD's year round. Anyone try a blow gun on one of them? Sounds interesting.


----------



## A-Weezy

South Utah county has plenty of birds. I never travel further than 10 miles and limit out almost every outing


----------



## Bax*

If a storm doesnt push them out the day before the hunt starts.... look for some sunflowers and you should get some shootin in


----------



## hunter_orange13

It seems like every year people complain on here about the storms pushing the doves out in late August. I'm betting it won't be long until another thread like that pops up. But people still do pretty good. Like Bax said, find some sunflowers and grain fields. Public property can get packed, but you can still find a few birds.


----------



## mdg01

Any names of property owners to lease property for hunting? Any specific locations to inquire about? Dove leases are big in TX..


----------



## tigerpincer

IMHO I'd rather not see Utah go the way of Texas with the leases for hunting doves. Currently there are plenty of places out there where you can find doves on public ground, WMA's or WIA. There are still landowners willing to let you hunt doves around as well. However there wont be for long if the idea that we will pay to lease their property gets out. It used to be that gaining access to a good field to hunt geese was not so difficult here. Not the case anymore. People have leased up every field that a goose will even look at cross eyed. It would totally suck if that happened to the dove hunt. That said dont expect to see doves like you saw them in Texas. We have a few. Enough for many people to scratch out a limit but nothing like the limitless shooting you can see in Texas. At least not in my experience.


----------



## richard rouleau

there is lots of public land out here to shot dove just go out and find some water or feed like sun flower or dove weed just go and scout around lots blm land around


----------



## bwhntr

Tigerpincer...I think you are correct but a little off. Hunting doves (or anything) on private land is going away but not because of the almighty dollar. Believe me nobody is getting rich off selling a few trespass permits. The private property hunting is going to start costing or be unavailable due to the abuse of trespassers and just basic disrespect of property.

Please remember, pick up your shells. Pick up all litter. Ask for permission. If a gate is open leave it open, if it is shut leave it shut. Leave the property better than you found it. Never cut a fence, drive only on roads...etc. Remember, you are a guest and you have no right to the private property. Treat it as so and hope that the invitation is extended for the coming years.


----------



## tigerpincer

bwhntr said:


> Tigerpincer...I think you are correct but a little off. Hunting doves (or anything) on private land is going away but not because of the almighty dollar. Believe me nobody is getting rich off selling a few trespass permits. The private property hunting is going to start costing or be unavailable due to the abuse of trespassers and just basic disrespect of property.
> 
> Please remember, pick up your shells. Pick up all litter. Ask for permission. If a gate is open leave it open, if it is shut leave it shut. Leave the property better than you found it. Never cut a fence, drive only on roads...etc. Remember, you are a guest and you have no right to the private property. Treat it as so and hope that the invitation is extended for the coming years.


I agree bwhntr that disrespectful ignorant behavior is a major part of the equation when it comes to the loss of private property access. I would like to reiterate your sentiments to any human waste of flesh that dishonors himself and all hunters/fisherman with this sort of behavior. If you want to live in a garbage heap move to ElSalvador or something and litter all you want to. It seems to be socially acceptable in many palces like that. Dont be an idiot and ruin it for yourself and everyone else in the future. This said I also understand that a landowner owns land typically for financial reasons. Farming, ranching etc.... As access shrinks more people are willing to pay for leases which is seen and understood by landowners as opportunity for increased revenue. I certainly dont fault the landwoners. Many of them are land rich and money poor. The extra money probably helps them out a great bit. I'm just saying that for the average Joe without deep pockets it would be sad to see property access in Utah be anything like that in Texas. I'd be happy to see all the Doves, Quail, Turkey and deer they see down there though  . Thanks for your input Sir Bwhntr.


----------



## Packfish

My problem with this is. I came to Utah in 1972 and have seen the disrespect for private land going on since then- it doesn't seem to change. It just perpetuates itself. The same people just past this on to their offspring. Look at how many hunting, camping, fishing, hiking, bird watching or anything places that have been lost due to disrespect of the land. Never ceases to amaze me the working of the human brain or lack there of.


----------



## Bax*

Why is it so hard for people to have respect for the land they have the *privilege* of using? Is it that hard to knock on the door of a land owner and ask for permission to use their land and ask what they expect of you? Is it that hard to pack empty shells out? After all, they weighed more before they shot them! Is it that hard to pack out your trash that they so carefully packed in?

Its people like this that make our arguments fall upon deaf ears.

This is a sore spot in my opinion. I wish that people would just have a little consideration and respect.

Back on topic.......

I have seen more ECDs than ever before this year! The mourning dove seems to be fading away from the city more and more each year. This is pretty alarming to me. And it seems like we will never be able to get their numbers to decrease since we cant shoot them within city limits (legally).


----------



## mdg01

I lease out over 250 ac in Wise County TX. I know all about disrespecting the property of others. I have had friends of close friends try to abuse the privilege of free hunting on my property. I have had to ask several to leave and not come back. It is not too much to ask for people to leave it cleaner than when they arrived. The idea of leasing property appeals to me because it allows you to develop a long term relationship with the land owner. Also, the taxes on property now days makes it a must to bring in all of the revenue possible. I do hunt for free on a lot of property, but I will not let a few dollars keep me from hunting prime locations. Some of the leases I have had were strictly trades for a little fence mending, plowing, hay hauling etc. It is not always money, a few hours of labor goes a long way with relationships to property owners.


----------



## Clarq

Are there certain types of sunflowers that doves like better than others? I've hunted a lot of sunflower patches and have found very few doves. The patches I've hunted have been small and scattered; do I need to find bigger patches?


----------



## mdg01

I am a greenhorn for Utah birds, but in TX, flight paths are more important than the flowers. I have seen many good fields of flowers, and no birds. But if you find a good flight path there will be many birds on only a few flowers. Water is a key factor also. It does not have to be but a few puddles, but water is key. They also prefer Dove Weed to sunflowers if it is available. I plan to start scouting this weekend. If you see a lot of them sitting on highlines, that means there is something catching their eye, and they are either waiting to water of feed nearby.


----------



## Packout

I have not seen this many doves the last couple years. It should be a great hunt, if the warm weather holds. Find feed and you will find birds.

As for private property, it seems everyone knows someone who wants to hunt their place. It is hard for a landowner to give a stranger permission if they have a grandson, nephew, neighbor who wants the same. I hope the UDWR continues to develop a successful Walk-In Access Program, but it may be hard to implement with the abuses that always seem to occur by public users. Ever walk into the bushes 10 feet off the side of Provo River? Then you know what I mean.


----------



## grouse dog

Bax* said:


> ..
> 
> I have seen more ECDs than ever before this year! The mourning dove seems to be fading away from the city more and more each year. This is pretty alarming to me. And it seems like we will never be able to get their numbers to decrease since we cant shoot them within city limits (legally).


I am seeing tons of morning doves this year and personally havent noticed any decline in their numbers. i am seeing more ECD also but over all I dont see any morning dove decline, yet.

Here is a question, and take it for what it is worth since i rarely hunt doves, if morning doves do decline but ECD's do take their place, would that be such a bad thing? it's still a dove and it is a little bigger so more meat on it. i understand the principle of losing species and all and the traditions and such but if the ECD does eventually push out the morning dove and if it is a hardier bird that can stick around all winter and offer more hunting opportunities, wouldnt that be a good thing for hunting? It's not like a species is just being lost due to habitat loss but rather a more productive and hardier bird just took its place, natural competition among species. if we get so down on non-native species then we do need to look at the chuckar and the pheasant, for example, because both are introduced species and both provide hunting opportunities, just like the ECD could if it did push out the morning dove. Now, don't take this the wrong way, I dont want to see the morning dove get pushed out at all, that isnt what i was saying but rather if it did, would it be the end of the world if another species that provided even more hunting opportunity took it's place?


----------



## MKP

The only thing is, the ECD's aren't replacing the morning doves. ECD's are very human oriented. I very rarely see them outside of city limits, and that makes them very difficult to hunt.


----------



## Clarq

mdg01 said:


> I am a greenhorn for Utah birds, but in TX, flight paths are more important than the flowers. I have seen many good fields of flowers, and no birds. But if you find a good flight path there will be many birds on only a few flowers. Water is a key factor also. It does not have to be but a few puddles, but water is key. They also prefer Dove Weed to sunflowers if it is available. I plan to start scouting this weekend. If you see a lot of them sitting on highlines, that means there is something catching their eye, and they are either waiting to water of feed nearby.


Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I'll be able to find a few more doves because of it. It seems like I can shoot only one dove each season and then they stop flying by. I'd love to change that.


----------



## Clarq

MKP said:


> The only thing is, the ECD's aren't replacing the morning doves. ECD's are very human oriented. I very rarely see them outside of city limits, and that makes them very difficult to hunt.


They do seem to be city-oriented birds but I have found several concentrations of them in various farming areas of northern Utah, where hunting is allowed. Either way though it is hard for the average Utah hunter to hunt these birds.


----------



## bkelz

i just go up in the mountain ranges.


----------



## justahunter

I head south every year for doves ( delta is fantastic for them) Limit out every year


----------



## Bax*

Storms a brewin....


----------



## Chaser

Bax* said:


> Storms a brewin....


I don't think its going to cool off that much. We might just get out of the last week of August without a cooling storm this year.


----------



## hoghunter011583

mdg01 said:


> Any input on where there are leases (day or season) for this coming Dove season? Free hunting would be great also. I moved here from Texas 4.5 years ago, and I miss my September dove hunts.
> 
> Thanks,


Well, being from the south your in for a big suprise!! You have tons of public land out here and you have to just do the homework to find the animals. I'm from Louisiana and all we could hunt was WMA's and so that told you where to hunt, didn't have a choice. Here you have millions of acres of land and it is hard to figure out where to go. After you figure it out though it is awesome and I"d hate to see it go towards all private like the south.

Go out in west desert and just start hiking in the Juniper pines and you'll be shooting dove. It is more of a hunt than a shoot like you'd be used to.


----------



## blackdog

mdg01 said:


> Any names of property owners to lease property for hunting? Any specific locations to inquire about? Dove leases are big in TX..


LEASES SUCK!!!!!!! You're not in Texas anymore. We don't want that stupid Texas leasing BS around here. It's still pretty easy to go talk to a landowner and get permission for free. That's why hunting in Texas sucks, everything is leased. The day western states become like Texas is the day I quit hunting. So don't ask about leases, don't mention leases, don't offer to lease anything, don't even mention the word lease again until you're back in Texas.


----------



## hoghunter011583

blackdog said:


> mdg01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any names of property owners to lease property for hunting? Any specific locations to inquire about? Dove leases are big in TX..
> 
> 
> 
> LEASES SUCK!!!!!!! You're not in Texas anymore. We don't want that stupid Texas leasing BS around here. It's still pretty easy to go talk to a landowner and get permission for free. That's why hunting in Texas sucks, everything is leased. The day western states become like Texas is the day I quit hunting. So don't ask about leases, don't mention leases, don't offer to lease anything, don't even mention the word lease again until you're back in Texas.
Click to expand...

I agree with one exception. The day the Western states become like the South and East is not the day I stop hunting, but it is the day I move to Alaska!!


----------



## BPturkeys

Grow up boys. It is really very simple. The days of hunting on private property is just about gone. Sure, there are a few exceptions like "walk on access" and WMCU's...both, by the way, GOVERNMENT operations...but just because you are getting a few land owners to let you hunt, it is just about a done deal...NO TRESPASSING! Doesn't really matter what the reasons are, bottom line is... if it ain't public ground, you either pay (or are friend or family of course) or stay off.
All you right wing, anti government boys need to really step back and see were the hope of open hunting property really exists. Tom Wharton had an excellent article last weekend about outdoor enthusiasts(ATV riders) being played by the big money interest. The same property that will be lost to AVT riders...PUBlIC PROPERTY...is what will pass to private hands and become just more NO TRESPASSING property if the right wing conservatives get their way. The right wing conservatives in this country ARE NOT HUNTING'S FRIENDS!
Here is were you can read Wharton's story:
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/52434480-117/atv-enthusiasts-federal-politicians.html.csp


----------



## duck jerky

BPturkeys said:


> Grow up boys. It is really very simple. The days of hunting on private property is just about gone. Sure, there are a few exceptions like "walk on access" and WMCU's...both, by the way, GOVERNMENT operations...but just because you are getting a few land owners to let you hunt, it is just about a done deal...NO TRESPASSING! Doesn't really matter what the reasons are, bottom line is... if it ain't public ground, you either pay (or are friend or family of course) or stay off.
> All you right wing, anti government boys need to really step back and see were the hope of open hunting property really exists. Tom Wharton had an excellent article last weekend about outdoor enthusiasts(ATV riders) being played by the big money interest. The same property that will be lost to AVT riders...PUBlIC PROPERTY...is what will pass to private hands and become just more NO TRESPASSING property if the right wing conservatives get their way. The right wing conservatives in this country ARE NOT HUNTING'S FRIENDS!
> Here is were you can read Wharton's story:
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/52434480-117/atv-enthusiasts-federal-politicians.html.csp


 :roll: What ever it's always you libtards that try to take our hunting rights away. *-HELP!-*


----------



## blackdog

BPturkeys said:


> Grow up boys. It is really very simple. The days of hunting on private property is just about gone. Sure, there are a few exceptions like "walk on access" and WMCU's...both, by the way, GOVERNMENT operations...but just because you are getting a few land owners to let you hunt, it is just about a done deal...NO TRESPASSING! Doesn't really matter what the reasons are, bottom line is... if it ain't public ground, you either pay (or are friend or family of course) or stay off.
> All you right wing, anti government boys need to really step back and see were the hope of open hunting property really exists. Tom Wharton had an excellent article last weekend about outdoor enthusiasts(ATV riders) being played by the big money interest. The same property that will be lost to AVT riders...PUBlIC PROPERTY...is what will pass to private hands and become just more NO TRESPASSING property if the right wing conservatives get their way. The right wing conservatives in this country ARE NOT HUNTING'S FRIENDS!
> Here is were you can read Wharton's story:
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/52434480-117/atv-enthusiasts-federal-politicians.html.csp


And having all the landowners lease hunting rights to thier land is better because.....................?

"The days of hunting private property is just about gone" What ever dude. :roll:


----------



## hoghunter011583

BPturkeys said:


> Grow up boys. It is really very simple. The days of hunting on private property is just about gone. Sure, there are a few exceptions like "walk on access" and WMCU's...both, by the way, GOVERNMENT operations...but just because you are getting a few land owners to let you hunt, it is just about a done deal...NO TRESPASSING! Doesn't really matter what the reasons are, bottom line is... if it ain't public ground, you either pay (or are friend or family of course) or stay off.
> All you right wing, anti government boys need to really step back and see were the hope of open hunting property really exists. Tom Wharton had an excellent article last weekend about outdoor enthusiasts(ATV riders) being played by the big money interest. The same property that will be lost to AVT riders...PUBlIC PROPERTY...is what will pass to private hands and become just more NO TRESPASSING property if the right wing conservatives get their way. The right wing conservatives in this country ARE NOT HUNTING'S FRIENDS!
> Here is were you can read Wharton's story:
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/52434480-117/atv-enthusiasts-federal-politicians.html.csp


I'm a "right winger" and I am all for FREEDOM so what you are saying is wrong. I think you should just ad right wing "politicians" to your statements and then you may be on to something. Politicians are the problem not the people who are conservatives.
Are you saying if we left it to the liberal politicians we would have all kinds of hunting???
I think you are off base a little bit here!! Politicians use issues to get in the way of the public's pretty undivided stance on most issues. I'll gaurandangtee you that if me and you sat down and had a few cold ones over the camp fire that we would see very eye to eye on things. Ad the stupid political parties and we'd be trying to set each other on fire!!


----------



## BPturkeys

Well, you guys are probably right. There's no question that privatizing the national forests and selling off the BLM land will be the salvation of hunting. Mike Lee, and that absolute idiot congressman up North there, and all the Tea Fartiers need to be given free rain and get this **** government out of the owning property business. Why gee's, all the big property owners are just jumping at the chance to open up their land to public hunting. Right here in Utah, Rio Tinto alone is sponsoring public hunts on their land. I think they are letting about 150 lucky elk hunters on this year to harvest a few of those Oquirrh Mt. bulls. ATK up there in Box Elder county took all the fences down off their, what 20,000 acres, and the chuckar hunters are going to have a ball. And that's just the hunters, ask the fisherman how right wing politicians, and don't tell me Utah is not controlled by right wingers, are treating them...hell they're all smiles.
Now don't get me wrong, I really do believe...PRIVATE PROPERTY OWNERS HAVE THE RIGHT TO DO WHAT EVER THEY WANT WITH THEIR LAND...now having said that, do I need to say more about the "Sage Brush Rebellion" also known as the "Take Back Utah" folks.


----------



## proutdoors

How did a thread on finding access to hunt doves turn into a political rant about 'evil' "Tea Fartiers"? Talk about a weird turn.

FWIW, I am a PROUD Tea Party member, and I have 700+ acres of prime dove country that is open to UWN members after Labor Day. My fee, promise not to bring any bitter liberals with you.................!


----------



## utahgolf

this did turn weird! I get what BP is saying to an extent. "privatization" seems to be the right wingers favorite word and solution to everything but it doesn't mean it benefits the overall general public, sometimes the average joe conservative is a puppet for the wealthy elite. same with other things on the left as well. awe I miss the political forum on here. but good luck to all that are dove hunting, be safe!


----------



## martymcfly73

BPturkeys said:


> Well, you guys are probably right. There's no question that privatizing the national forests and selling off the BLM land will be the salvation of hunting. Mike Lee, and that absolute idiot congressman up North there, and all the Tea Fartiers need to be given free rain and get this **** government out of the owning property business. Why gee's, all the big property owners are just jumping at the chance to open up their land to public hunting. Right here in Utah, Rio Tinto alone is sponsoring public hunts on their land. I think they are letting about 150 lucky elk hunters on this year to harvest a few of those Oquirrh Mt. bulls. ATK up there in Box Elder county took all the fences down off their, what 20,000 acres, and the chuckar hunters are going to have a ball. And that's just the hunters, *ask the fisherman how right wing politicians, and don't tell me Utah is not controlled by right wingers, are treating them...hell they're all smiles.*Now don't get me wrong, I really do believe...PRIVATE PROPERTY OWNERS HAVE THE RIGHT TO DO WHAT EVER THEY WANT WITH THEIR LAND...now having said that, do I need to say more about the "Sage Brush Rebellion" also known as the "Take Back Utah" folks.


I hope your fisherman comment was sarcastic. I'm a right winger and feel like I've been donkey punched by the right wing politians of this state in regards to stream access.


----------



## hoghunter011583

So BP you never answered the question. If Liberal left wingers ran the state, you're going to tell me we would have better hunting? More public land?
If you think the left wing is all about letting you stay free I have no more to say because it is obvious anyone who thinks that is just not taking an honest look. Look at Chicago they banned hand guns, need I say more!!


----------



## bwhntr

BPturkeys said:


> Well, you guys are probably right. There's no question that privatizing the national forests and selling off the BLM land will be the salvation of hunting. Mike Lee, and that absolute idiot congressman up North there, and all the Tea Fartiers need to be given free rain and get this **** government out of the owning property business. Why gee's, all the big property owners are just jumping at the chance to open up their land to public hunting. Right here in Utah, Rio Tinto alone is sponsoring public hunts on their land. I think they are letting about 150 lucky elk hunters on this year to harvest a few of those Oquirrh Mt. bulls. ATK up there in Box Elder county took all the fences down off their, what 20,000 acres, and the chuckar hunters are going to have a ball. And that's just the hunters, ask the fisherman how right wing politicians, and don't tell me Utah is not controlled by right wingers, are treating them...hell they're all smiles.
> Now don't get me wrong, I really do believe...PRIVATE PROPERTY OWNERS HAVE THE RIGHT TO DO WHAT EVER THEY WANT WITH THEIR LAND...now having said that, do I need to say more about the "Sage Brush Rebellion" also known as the "Take Back Utah" folks.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

That is 25 seconds of my life I will never get back...Wasn't this discussion productive at one time?


----------



## Homer

This guy only wanted a place to hunt and comes from a state where leases are normal. Instead of just helping him out, he saw the history, the beginning of why leases are growing, why signs are being put up and why private land owners are locking their gates. It is just easier to lease out or buy a lease than deal with public hunters. Utah is what Texas was fifty years ago.


----------



## BPturkeys

Homer said:


> This guy only wanted a place to hunt and comes from a state where leases are normal. Instead of just helping him out, he saw the history, the beginning of why leases are growing, why signs are being put up and why private land owners are locking their gates. It is just easier to lease out or buy a lease than deal with public hunters. Utah is what Texas was fifty years ago.


Yup, you are right Homer. It is fine and OK that the property owners in Texas lease their land...they have every right to do so. What we need to do in Utah is not worry about private land owners and what they do with their land, we just need to protect all our wonderful PUBLIC, OPEN to hunting land that we have. If it is sold off to private individuals or corporations, yes, Utah will go the same route that Texas has. Thanks.


----------



## hoghunter011583

BPturkeys said:


> Homer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy only wanted a place to hunt and comes from a state where leases are normal. Instead of just helping him out, he saw the history, the beginning of why leases are growing, why signs are being put up and why private land owners are locking their gates. It is just easier to lease out or buy a lease than deal with public hunters. Utah is what Texas was fifty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you are right Homer. It is fine and OK that the property owners in Texas lease their land...they have every right to do so. What we need to do in Utah is not worry about private land owners and what they do with their land, we just need to protect all our wonderful PUBLIC, OPEN to hunting land that we have. If it is sold off to private individuals or corporations, yes, Utah will go the same route that Texas has. Thanks.
Click to expand...

See BP we do agree on some things. Haha, as bad as it might burn your butt you have a Tea party member agreeing with you. Now don't mess things up by calling me names again, I start to get a little angry when I'm called names, and you wouldn't like me when I'm angry


----------



## BPturkeys

Well HH, you see, I am a true moderate. A moderate has the luxury of believing in some things left and some things right. The trouble with announcing that "I am right" or "I am left" is that you simply can't be right all the time...like me  . So I pick and choose the *issues*...sometimes the liberal commie pinkos are correct, sometimes the right wing wacko's are correct...it get's pretty tough sometimes but if you haven't committed to an agenda, you get to swim in all the pools.
Something else I've learned is that if you put all the politicians and political pundits in a hat and start drawing tickets, you'll pick out a SOB everytime!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Well I agree again. I call myself a right winger because on most issues that is my stance. The Tea party is not right wing it is far more libertarian than anything else. I don't mean the radical side of the libertarian party. I mean heck we are at battle with the republican party usually just as much as the democrats. To take sides with one party or another is pretty weak minded. I am more of a conservative libertarian if I had to class myself, but more than anything I am 1 individual with my own opinions and I don't care which stance the republicans or the tea party takes I see it how I see it right or wrong.
I see politicians as the real problem, creating groups and parties to divide and conquer the people. Right wing and left wing politicians in my opinion are 2 horns on the same goat, or devil, whatever is more fitting!


----------



## Vegascoach

Live in Las Vegas. Looking for a place in Southern Utah where I can get into some decent dove hunting. Not familiar at all with any area but the Highway 89 area north of Cedar City. Anyone have suggestions?


----------

